# site prep work



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

getting ready to re-sod the back yard and replace my deck with a patio. Need someone to take a backblade to the yard and get it level and remove the old grass. In east hill, small job probably 120x40 area. Have a double gate to get into the back yard.

PM Me!

Buck


----------



## Checks in the Mail (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi I own emerald coast lawn and tractor I would be interested if you still need tractor work


----------

